# any 1 in northern ireland havin ivf feb/march



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

i just started my first cycle of ivf on 15/02/09 so id luv 2 talk with other ppl goin through the same


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there

I'm going through IVF at the moment through Origin, although we have had to go down the icsi route.  I started my first cycle in Sept or Oct and managed to get 15 eggs of which 9 fertilised.  Unfortunately, I had overreacted to the drugs and they didn't want to risk the embryo transfer at that time so all 9 had to go in the freezer.  I was gutted, but in hindsight it was the best thing for me - I was exhausted after all the drugs and was in no state to get pregnant!  Anyway, I have had to down reg again this month (with Suprefact injections - last time it was with synarel spray) and am now on Progynova tablets also.  Am due e/t next Thursday so can't wait. Just hope I get two good quality embies to put back!

How are you finding the down regging so far?  Are you on the spray or the injections?


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

findin the nasal sprays a bit odd not sleepin 2 well feel so tired


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello Girls  

I started the nasal spray this morning!   Took it 3 hours ago and so far all is well. 

IGS30 - where are you now in your schedule? 

Jomag- How did et go?   

xx


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

am on day 8 of my nasal spray had a few side effects bad headachea now really bad an bad moods lol


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi lgs
I have started my Suprecur spray 11/02 and started Gonal last night. 1st scan is Thurs 12 am at RFC Belfast. What stage are you at? 
Lisa


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi lmk how are you am starting my gonal -f on thur then for my fisrt scan on the 16th march how do you do the injections again lol its going to be fun lol


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi lgs,  1st injection was painful as i done it on my belly and have now realised the pen is not working, done my 2nd one on my leg so much easier.  Have heard while doing the injections brazil nuts and pineapple are good as they make the linning of the womb sticky will give give it a go no harm!! Hows the mood swings?? i'm a bit of a jekyl n hyde lol!! dh is so understanding .  look forward to swapping stories.
lmk


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi lmk were are you from am flat out eating the brazil nuts an drinking pineapple juice lol as you say it cant do any harm.I had while sore heads about 6 days after starting the sprays my moods have well settled i was like a mad woman lol lol


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi lmk hows you?


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi lgs,  today has been a teary day just learned a good friend at work has miscarried at 13wks so upset for her .  I'm trying to stay positive and relaxed want my treatment to go smoothly. How r u keeping??  
lmk


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

am so sorry to hear that my friend lost hers at the start of feb the hosp does a wee buriel thing an it was last monday i was quiet upset last week so i no how you feel ((((( big hugs))))))


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks lgs much needed!!!! looking forward to thurs to get the scan and ask loads of questions got a list! hope i don't hold every1 bk 2 long!!!
lmk


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Imk for you and your friend 

Lgs hows your friend doing ?


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks ladyhex. i'm a newbie to talkin was more of a viewer wish i chatted earlier cause the support u all give each other is fab!
Lmkx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

You should come across to the NI thread the craic is great and the girls are fab   

what stage our you with your TX ?


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ladyhex, i'm day 3 of my injections 1st scan thur morn, 2nd on 16 mar and hopefully ec on 19mar ! 
lmk


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

you are well into your TX hun .... fingers crossed for thurs morn    
Are you with RFC of Origin ?


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

every one lmk what time is your app at mines is @8.25 on the 16th hi ladyhex hows you my friends doing not so bad now thanks


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi lgs, my appointment is 8.15 on 16th. you all set for thurs?
hi ladyhex i'm attending rfc.  talk later tea on table dh spoilin me!
lmk

ps  sufferin real bad insomnia been awake past 3 nts from 3am1 os this the norm


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm doing FET after freeze all back in December due to getting 27 eggs at EC. Scan to check lining of my womb is 0905 on 16th but DH and I will probably be there earlier. I have dark brown hair which'll be in pony tail and wearing a light blueish waterproof. DH is 6'2 and well built with ginger moustache and beard.


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi lmk my appointment is on the 16th at 8.15 lol had acupuncture today great feeling


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

no sorry its 8.25 lol my heads fried


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi lgs,  so happy you're all relaxed wish i was the same,  suffering real sore abdominal pains today. in bed as dh is watchin footie.  up the past 3 nts from 3am to dh gets up at 6 then i go bk to sleep and don't want to get up when alarm goes off for me to get up!!!
L


----------



## susiemax (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all,
Wish I'd looked at all the posts sooner as its a relief to hear from people going through the same thing at the same time. I had my ET on 2/4/09 and am now on the . I'm going insane  waiting to find out if its been successful (or not)  Plus reading some of the other posts I get concerned. I know everyone's different but I don't have any sickness or other symptoms, only being exhausted due to the gel I'm using. I know I should top whining but the wait is a total pain in the 
Good luck to you all
Susie


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Susiemax - thinking about you and sending             - hope ur still hanging in there.


----------

